# Watts too much? getting a new Mod



## Dietz (18/12/16)

Hello

So after a week with my 1st eVic im looking for a new one and need some advise and recommendations.

Ive been going through 100s of them and have a liking for three:
- RAW Asmodus Minikin V2 (180W)
- Smok G-Priv 220W & Big Baby Beast kit
- Smok Alien 220W Alien Full kit

Are there any other Option I should be considering and out of these what would be the recommended option by you, and why? They all seem Awesome to me, but than again, I dont know much yet. 

Another question is would I really ever use all that Power?

Thanks
D


----------



## blujeenz (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Hello
> 
> So after a week with my 1st eVic im looking for a new one and need some advise and recommendations.
> 
> ...


The Alien is a great mod, but its paint wears off like a New Years resolution.
I run mine at less than 50W which means I get great batt life and the mod isnt stressed internally like running a 75w at 60W would do.

I dislike touchscreen mods, so unable to advise on your other 2 choices.

If I was starting again, I'd definitely only consider a dual batt mod... and most likely something in stabilised wood.
Yes they are more pricey, but consider that I've acquired 3 mods @ R1000 each that have either dissapointed, like the IPV6X, or had flaking paint issues like the Alien and Ijoy Solo mini.
Now R3500 for a future proof stabilised wood mod doesnt seem so ridiclous after all.
By future proof, I mean capable of 150W or higher and able to drive a 25mm dia tank without overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

I rarely go above 50W so if I can recommend some :
Hohm Slice
Vape Droid C1D2 
VGOD150 

First two are 26650s and the VGOD150 dual 18650. 

I prefer the VGOD150 due to its form factor to the Minikin V2 have both and battery life is same same to me V2 maybe a tad better.


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Hello
> 
> So after a week with my 1st eVic im looking for a new one and need some advise and recommendations.
> 
> ...



Hi @Dietz 
I don't have either of those three you mentioned - but they do seem to be quite popular here on the forum.

From what I have gathered:

The Alien's paint wears off - but other than that, users seem to be happy with it.

The Minikin V2 seems to be a favourite amongst many. I am also tempted by that RAW one. That finish just seems so cool. My advice is just to try hold one in the flesh to see if you like the shape in the hand. It does have a different type of shape. I am not mad about the shape myself - but that Raw finish is swaying me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

So after some more of reading the list changed, and the choice is more difficult:

- RAW Asmodus Minikin V2 (180W)
- Vapresso Tarot Pro 160W
- Wismec Releaux RX200s 200W

- Smok G-Priv 220W & Big Baby Beast kit (just dont like the big touch screen that can get scratched)

Its very difficult for me as they all do the same thing, I cant see why the price differs to massively if they do the same thing?


----------



## Noddy (18/12/16)

Raw Minikin point


----------



## The_Rio (18/12/16)

One of the most underrated mods in my opinion is the Fuchai 213,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (18/12/16)

The Sigelei 213 is also more pocket friendly I would think


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

call me full of cr@p, but I dont like the way it looks (Segelei 213)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Faheem777 (18/12/16)

Don't forget to check out the Vaporesso Nebula mod @Dietz I think it's good value for money and reasonably compact for a 100w mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (18/12/16)

The Raw Minikin will hold up best against ware and tear . . . And hold its value better than smok mods, at the end of the day you have to look at it daily so choose accordingly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

After reading pages after pages of reviews and videos I think I am going with the *Minikin V2  *It was a really difficult choice as I also like the RX2/3, but there is just something in the Minikin that I like, Even after all the posts Ive read with people complaining about the unlock touch button.

Can anyone recommend a good tank for it?


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Serpent Mini 25 nuff said....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I rarely go above 50W so if I can recommend some :
> Hohm Slice
> Vape Droid C1D2
> VGOD150
> ...



I second the vgod. Absolute magic.


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> I second the vgod. Absolute magic.


Do you perhaps have a link to it?


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

Have a ...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/now-in-stock-vgod-pro-150w-mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

Went from a minikin v2 to the vgod. Haven't looked back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> I second the vgod. Absolute magic.


I do have some pet peeves with it, mine has button rattle but that's negligible. I find I'm using it more out and about then the Minikin purely cause it fits in my top shirt pocket. For me it's all about am I able to easily EDC a mod much like my knives.


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Do you perhaps have a link to it?


Do note it will have some micro overhang with a 25mm atty if you OCD like that me I can live with it.... 

Come to think of it buy my Minikin it's the best


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> Went from a minikin v2 to the vgod. Haven't looked back.


What was the deciding factors for you?


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Some comparison shots as I know it's a big thing buying a new mod... 



















P. S I have small to medium hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Ok that's just unfair play that RAW looks the tits. Someone post a Silver VGOD pic quickly!


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Stuff you all Reo FTW!


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

The small form for the Minikin is a pro for me. Are there any technical goodies on the Vgod thats missing with the minikin?


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> The small form for the Minikin is a pro for me. Are there any technical goodies on the Vgod thats missing with the minikin?


To be honest the Minikin is small form but it's bulky also can't fit in your top pocket. The VGOD150 carries 'small' for me but that's just my observation. I carry a lot of sheat with me (knives, gat, ammo...) so the last thing I want is a mod bogging me down just my 2c.... 

Haven't tested TC on either so can't comment on that but these days it's a much of a muchness between mods. I find the menu on the VGOD150 better the touch screen on the Minikin can be annoying if you are a fiddler and constantly want to change things... Swipe tap change press fire button swipe again change something else press fire button. Luckily I'm not like that so set it at wattage and done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/12/16)

I like both, but it seems that the price is my final deciding factor and the minikin takes it. Hehehe with the lower price I can get a better Tank!


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

Watch the Classies VGods come up every so often.... Not much but yeah...


----------



## Polar (18/12/16)

Minikin V2 is great. This is metallic brown. 

Not giving me much hassle. Touch screen is simple and settings well laid out,it works well. Rubberized finish is great against scratches but could chip if 'abused'. Haven't seen the raw in real life. Also don't use the full 180W but battery life is a good day chain vaping at 50W. 

Upgradable firmware and support doesn't seem to shoddy. 

All and all a choice you won't regret. 

As Silver mentioned, visit a local shop that stock these and get a feel for them. Apart from the paint issues with the Alien 220W, it also seems like a great device. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

Dietz said:


> What was the deciding factors for you?



Size was a factor cause the V2 didn't fit in my jeans nicely plus I really like the look and feel of the vgod. It just feels right. 

I also like to fire with my forefinger, found with the V2 the best position was using my thumb but that was just me. 

Definitely not regretting buying it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

And another question...

Why are there 60W Mods priced at R11-1500 and 220W priced at R1100 or eve R1050?

Isnt the more wattage better?


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

Thread is TL;DR but I am personally not a fan of the Minikin's but the V2 is the best looking and doesn't feel too bad in the hand.

I would personally still rather go for a Smok device though, personal preference really.

As for using the power, well, I use my TFV8 tank at 120W and I use my Aeolus RDA at 90W now. So yeah, it all depends on your build and what type of vape you like. With the previous build in my Aeolus RDA I was running it at 55W but now 90W is good with this new build.


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Dietz said:


> And another question...
> 
> Why are there 60W Mods priced at R11-1500 and 220W priced at R1100 or eve R1050?
> 
> Isnt the more wattage better?


Neither is better, but rather what do you prefer. But essentially it IS better to have the availability of more power. For example, I very rarely go above 50W, so I actually don't need a dual battery device, however, having one does then offer the benefit of a "longer lasting" battery.

It probably has more to do with what quantities of stock are being brought in buy vendors. I'm sure they would bring in more dual battery devices, and therefore can get them at better prices.

Get yourself that Minikin V2, I would be surprised if you didn't like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/12/16)

Dietz said:


> And another question...
> 
> Why are there 60W Mods priced at R11-1500 and 220W priced at R1100 or eve R1050?
> 
> Isnt the more wattage better?



It's actually not all about the wattages @Dietz. For me the more wattages and whatever is just a pure D#*k measuring contest. The highest I would vape at is probably 125 watts with an extremely low build on a RDA if I want to chuck some serious clouds but that is definitely impractical and not the way people or myself at least vapes all day. Just kills battery, burns cotton etc etc.

Some devices like say for example that use a DNA 200/250 chip but only maxes out at 75watts often costs more than a 180 watt minikin V2 due to the board and certain capabilities. The DNA boards are of the best on the market for a number of reason, for example the efficiency of the board that makes very good use of battery power. The way it delivers the power is another pro as well as the way it fires almost instantly, very accurate TC and not to mention the way you can configure the device through Escribe. 

So watts aren't everything but definitely nice to have if you ever need them. A bit more to consider when deciding on new devices to purchase is the actually board it uses. Hopes this helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

OKay, So Im sitting with Cash in hand now, Burning, Sweating and streesing... Will I buy the right one, Lol

I think Ive decided on the Minikin V2... now where can I find a Vendor in JHB area who will have stock NOW?


----------



## acorn (19/12/16)

Dietz said:


> OKay, So Im sitting with Cash in hand now, Burning, Sweating and streesing... Will I buy the right one, Lol
> 
> I think Ive decided on the Minikin V2... now where can I find a Vendor in JHB area who will have stock NOW?



https://www.lung-candy.co.za/asmodus-minikin-v2-variable-wattage-tc-mod.html

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

Thanks for everyone replies thus far, really great community you have here!!

So as I was preparing my cart I noticed that my budget was looking a little bleek as I did not consider The minikin with a tank set me back to 2000, then I would have to wait a bit for batteries. So I hit a wall again.

After 2 hours of Furiously blasting through reviews, I decided that Im going with the G Priv (Yeah... After all that!) for Three reasons:
- Same features as Minikin (excluding the Wattage Curve)
- under 2k (With Batteries)
- Includes a good tank

I would really have Loved to get the Minikin (AND WILL MOST DEFINITELY, AT A LATER STAGE STILL GET IT) as thats what my mind was set to, but hey, we sometimes compromise.

I dont like the big screen and Size from the unit Gpriv, can anyone here advise how they find it? Does the screen scratch easily?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Thanks for everyone replies thus far, really great community you have here!!
> 
> So as I was preparing my cart I noticed that my budget was looking a little bleek as I did not consider The minikin with a tank set me back to 2000, then I would have to wait a bit for batteries. So I hit a wall again.
> 
> ...


Man, if you are on a budget then I think the Smok Alien kit will be best.

Sure the paint peels, however there is some guy who can hydrodip it for like R200. You can pick whatever colour you want then and have a very unique, one of a kind mod as well! It is still a fantastic mod and that Smok Baby Beast is an AWESOME tank! You will get a tank, mod and batteries (even shipping) for under R2k then.

The Alien mod has a great screen, nice fire button, 220W, very pocket friendly and has built in balanced charging and firmware upgrades as well as a fantastic chip inside the mod!

Something to think about if you dislike the large screen the G-Priv has and the Minikin is too pricey for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

@Dietz don't look past an Alien kit with a sleave.
Better on the budget than the gpriv starter kit
No touchscreen to go crack
Smaller than the gpriv
Baby Beast is awesome little atty and you can order the RBA to start building own coils and still come under gpriv starter kit.
They got a bad rap for their paint but according to SMOK this issue has been resolved in their later batches. Get a sleeve to protect it for safety.

With the money you save, your minikin might come sooner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

@PsyCLown great minds think alike or is it fools never differ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> @Dietz don't look past an Alien kit with a sleave.
> Better on the budget than the gpriv starter kit
> No touchscreen to go crack
> Smaller than the gpriv
> ...



Thanks @gdigitel ,
I was interested in the Alien 1st when all this started, but the battery door was not a winner for me. I am hoping to buy a device that would not wear with time, so the Magnetic hatch is perfect for me.

To be honest, Ive wanted every device Ive seen, but also found a reason not to take it with Each one. I Just want them ALLLL!!!! 

...paradox of choice


----------



## gdigitel (19/12/16)

LOL, @Dietz just because you are on this forum, I can predict many more mods in your near future. You won't just buy one, there is always a reason for a second and third
Have been using my Alien intensively for almost three months now. It's my only device so it goes everywhere with me, even the beach. The battery door is still perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/12/16)

@Dietz the battery door was never a problem or a worry when I made the choice to purchase a Smok Alien mod.
I highly doubt you will experience any issues with the battery door on it, the only time I think it will get damaged is when it is open as then if you drop it, it could break off.

Although as @gdigitel said, as much as you have the intention of purchasing a mod and keeping it for a long time - you might keep the Alien for a long time however you will be tempted to upgrade to a newer mod or get an additional mod at some point. Bound to happen. FOMO is real with vape gear.
That being said I feel as if the Alien mod will last you a long time.

@gdigitel I reckon great minds think a like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

So after all this discussions I have just placed my order for the G Priv from @Sir Vape , Im Extremely exited now, the waiting begins...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-g-priv-220w-big-baby-beast-kit
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-smok-g-priv-220w-big-baby-beast-kit
Even if one might have been better, more preferred or nicer looking than the other All of these units are REALLY good units make no mistake. This was a good exercise in getting to know the hardware!

Thanks for everyone's advise and recommendations, I really appreciate it!!
Will update once its here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (20/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Hello
> 
> So after a week with my 1st eVic im looking for a new one and need some advise and recommendations.
> 
> ...


I 've heard great things about all (I like the Alien) and any one of those would be a good purchase IMO.As far as the high watts,why not? you don't have to use all of them but it is nice to have the power on reserve,especially with the crazy Clapton type builds and the ramp up times needed to enjoy them.good luck!


----------



## kev mac (20/12/16)

Daniel said:


> I rarely go above 50W so if I can recommend some :
> Hohm Slice
> Vape Droid C1D2
> VGOD150
> ...


Since Daniel mentioned the Hohm Slice I concur it is a special mod for a good price with some unique features such as t.c. on kanthal and 101w. with a super fast balanced charger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Normz (20/12/16)

Definitely get the alien. I got mine and got the rba deck for the baby beast. Never looked back. The paint came off, but I wire brushed it and gave it a good Polish, and it looks damn good and it's a great mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (21/12/16)

It has finally arrived!! Whooohohoohoho. *Thank you to every post of advice and info that everyon has posted here, you guys Rock!!! *
and wow!! This is a sexy mod!! Feels great, Looks great and man o man the vapor quality is INSAAAAANE!!!! Flavor is just as thick as the clouds this thing makes are!

And my wife became the proud owner of her 1st eVic VTwo 

I dont have that much experience yet, but can definitely see every difference this makes, i has really surprized me in all aspects!

I Love My New Baby!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Normz (21/12/16)

Glad you're enjoying it. The difference a mod makes is huge, and can't be explained, only experienced

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (21/12/16)

Normz said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. The difference a mod makes is huge, and *can't be explained, only experienced*


I was going to say EXACTLY THAT, but decided not to as I dont want to sound silly

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Congrats @Dietz
Wishing you all the very best with the new mod!
Happy days and happy vaping!

Thanks for sharing the moment. I can feel the excitement coming through !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (13/3/17)

Paul33 said:


> Went from a minikin v2 to the vgod. Haven't looked back.


What make it so much better?  

Looking to get a new mod, from the Rx200 - Does the VGOD have a puff counter? :? That's all im missing ,lol


----------



## Daniel (13/3/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> What make it so much better?
> 
> Looking to get a new mod, from the Rx200 - Does the VGOD have a puff counter? :? That's all im missing ,lol



Honestly I have owned both , still have the VGOD. Ok I've kinda moved on but still have it as it's a quality device.
To answer your question yes it has a puff counter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/17)

Mech mode is a nice feature for the big RDA builds plus the build quality is top class. I'm a fan of mine


Darryn Du Plessis said:


> What make it so much better?
> 
> Looking to get a new mod, from the Rx200 - Does the VGOD have a puff counter? :? That's all im missing ,lol


----------

